# 2009 F350 & Boss 9.2VXT



## dmelevsky (Feb 12, 2009)

Quick question. Has anyone cut the plastic deflector below the front bumper when mounting a Boss plow. My dealer removed it, but I think the front looks a little strange without it. If anyone has info. on where to make the cuts that would be a big help.

Thank you!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a F-250...Just had a fisher installed...They also left the air dam off....I notched it out and re-installed it


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I think on all the fords it has to come off. And I am pretty sure on chevy some plows you need to do a bit more than that.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same here,but they forgot to ask me if they should leave it off or notch it ,so the left it off for now. You should be able to bolt it back on the mark it then make the cut for it.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

*Plastic deflector*

My Boss dealer notched mine out .Looks ok.I think better than without.


----------



## wnyps (Oct 11, 2007)

I have an 08 job 2 truck with the large airdam but i bought a job 1 smaller airdam instead of cutting the larger airdam. MY western clears it just perfect no modifications at all.:salute:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hold the piece up there and mark it, cut the dam and install the piece.......

I cut mine, looks a bit better than removed IMO......


----------



## dmelevsky (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Anybody have the part # for the smaller Job 1 air dam? Or anyone interested in selling a nice condition Job 1 air dam or trading for the larger Job 2 air dam.

Actually, could someone please post some detailed pics as to what it looks like front and back with the cut out. I was wondering if it was something that could be left off in the winter and then put back on in the summer, covering the truck side mount.


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

When I had the plow installed they cut the plastic deflector, they didnt remove it. Cutting it isnt a problem. I think it looks better with it cut then not on at all.


----------



## CMA337 (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic but you can see at the bottom where the deflector is cut, hope this helps.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A cut off wheel on a diegrinder works very well, just mark it and make it smaller then you think and then keep trying the blade untill a perfect fit. Remember it's easy to take more off then put some back. Good Luck.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

JD Dave;857396 said:


> A cut off wheel on a diegrinder works very well, just mark it and make it smaller then you think and then keep trying the blade untill a perfect fit. Remember it's easy to take more off then put some back. Good Luck.


that what we did with the new truck and it looks great


----------

